# Arrowhead ID?



## Hollymarie45 (Jun 6, 2015)

Found this after bad rain this week. Any help identifying time period or anything about it? Have only found a few small ones prior to this!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2015)

That is a very nice Adena blade. You have an almighty fine find there.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow!!! If that's you first whole one it will be hard to top it. Congrats!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 6, 2015)

Some knowledgeable collectors call those Pickwicks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2015)

Kawaliga said:


> Some knowledgeable collectors call those Pickwicks.



Yep. I wish the ancient knappers would have signed those things.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 6, 2015)

I have to concur with Nicodemus, MOST that I know call them Adena's, an I have several that I found through the years. That is a VERY NICE point, could have been used as a knife blade. A TREASURE at any rate!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 6, 2015)

That's Awesome!!!!


----------



## Davey (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice point you found.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 7, 2015)

Ill give you a dollar for it!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice indeed !! Oh.........welcome to the forums !!!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow... Congrats on an awesome find!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice one!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, nice find! The same point might be called a dozen different names, depending on where it was found. In general, I would call that an Adena because of the rounded stem base, Pickwicks have the same blade shape, but are usually flat or slightly concave across the stem base.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 8, 2015)

That's a super find.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice point.  I see that one being a lot older than an Adena.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 8, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> Very nice point.  I see that one being a lot older than an Adena.


However the archaeological consensus is that stemmed points are typically associated with woodland period sites. So probably not older than this period.  Not trying to use big words, just how I know to explain it.  I would put this blade in the late woodland category due to material, size, and quality.  It is a very fine example.


----------



## Hollymarie45 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you all for the information was really excited about it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> However the archaeological consensus is that stemmed points are typically associated with woodland period sites. So probably not older than this period.  Not trying to use big words, just how I know to explain it.  I would put this blade in the late woodland category due to material, size, and quality.  It is a very fine example.



The most common stemmed points in my area are all Mid-Late Archaic. Very few stemmed Woodland point types here. Kirk and Stanley Stemmed points and Morrow Mountains date well back into the early Mid Archaic period. Savannah Rivers, the absolute most common stemmed points here, are Late Archaic. Most of our Woodland points are big triangles, like the Yadkin, with a couple small stemmed varieties like the Swannanoa Stemmed.I guess the Midwest has more stemmed Woodland types (such as the Adena types.) But 95% of the stemmed points here are Archaic period. I think the same is true with a lot of the Deep South types: mid-late Archaic. Newnans, Pickwicks, Abbeys, Savannah Rivers, etc., etc., are all Archaic period points. Hardins and  Kirk Stemmed, for example, are two stemmed points that date back to the Early Archaic, at least 5,000 years or more before the Woodland period.

Whatever it is, it is a very nice find!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 9, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wow, nice find! The same point might be called a dozen different names, depending on where it was found. In general, I would call that an Adena because of the rounded stem base, Pickwicks have the same blade shape, but are usually flat or slightly concave across the stem base.



Looking at the base on this point, I see damage on both corners, making me wonder if it had a rectangular base originally. That led me to think it is a Pickwick, but I'm no expert. I have found many points like this one in SW Georgia. Most of them are large points, like the one in the pic .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2015)

Kawaliga said:


> Looking at the base on this point, I see damage on both corners, making me wonder if it had a rectangular base originally. That led me to think it is a Pickwick, but I'm no expert. I have found many points like this one in SW Georgia. Most of them are large points, like the one in the pic .



That is very possible, too.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 9, 2015)

Having hunted locally in the Elko area for a long time, let me just suggest that it is much more likely that that is a Pickwick than an Adena. It is always possible to find a single point on a site, unlike any you have ever found. But in that area, I find lots of Pickwick, never an Adena. 

I would encourage you to keep looking. That is a fine knife. It won't be the only nice point there. Pay attention to where it is, relative to the stream, & to the degree of erosion that exposed it. Tragically, farm equipment is the bane of flint points.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2015)

Any idea how old that one is?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> The most common stemmed points in my area are all Mid-Late Archaic. Very few stemmed Woodland point types here. Kirk and Stanley Stemmed points and Morrow Mountains date well back into the early Mid Archaic period. Savannah Rivers, the absolute most common stemmed points here, are Late Archaic. Most of our Woodland points are big triangles, like the Yadkin, with a couple small stemmed varieties like the Swannanoa Stemmed.I guess the Midwest has more stemmed Woodland types (such as the Adena types.) But 95% of the stemmed points here are Archaic period. I think the same is true with a lot of the Deep South types: mid-late Archaic. Newnans, Pickwicks, Abbeys, Savannah Rivers, etc., etc., are all Archaic period points. Hardins and  Kirk Stemmed, for example, are two stemmed points that date back to the Early Archaic, at least 5,000 years or more before the Woodland period.
> 
> Whatever it is, it is a very nice find!



Theys a fairly deep list of "Deep South" stemmed point types from the Woodland time period.I'm with Nic,Nice Adena .
Adena
Broward
Citrus
Clay
Clearwater
Columbia
Duval
Fairland
Hernando
Jackson
Jacks Reef
Leon
Ocala
Sarasota
Taylor


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 10, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> However the archaeological consensus is that stemmed points are typically associated with woodland period sites. So probably not older than this period.  Not trying to use big words, just how I know to explain it.  I would put this blade in the late woodland category due to material, size, and quality.  It is a very fine example.


No offense taken.  No one can say with 100% certainty what that point is, you have to go on experience.  I've held a few  points in my time (only 1 or 2 people on this board have held more) and I stand by my opinion that the point is older than an Adena, thousands of years older than Adena.


----------



## dtala (Jun 10, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> However the archaeological consensus is that stemmed points are typically associated with woodland period sites. So probably not older than this period.  Not trying to use big words, just how I know to explain it.  I would put this blade in the late woodland category due to material, size, and quality.  It is a very fine example.



the vast majority of large stemmed points I have found or seen are mid/late Archaic. Not sure where your information is coming from. I'd say for sure it is NOT late Woodland given the flaking patterns and size.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 11, 2015)

Fish Hawk, this is what most Woodland points look like.  I don't count the FL transitional points.


----------



## Hollymarie45 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Another*

Here is another found yesterday in a spot not to far from the one I originally posted. These look much different to me. What do you think? The pic shows first one I posted on left and new one on right and yes it is broken.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 13, 2015)

Hollymarie45 said:


> Here is another found yesterday in a spot not to far from the one I originally posted. These look much different to me. What do you think? The pic shows first one I posted on left and new one on right and yes it is broken.



IMO, the broken point corresponds to the age of the original point.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 14, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> IMO, the broken point corresponds to the age of the original point.



Agreed. 

Those steak knife serrations make me think Kirk, but with the stem broken off, I don't know how one could type it for certain.


----------

